# Libre 3



## Paulbreen (Jul 21, 2021)

I was just sent a link from Abbott for the libre3 app, I’m guessing I will get libre3 sensors in my next delivery, my health insurance sends Abbott a yearly prescription which was just due. Fingers crossed


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 21, 2021)

Let us know how you find it if you do, unfortunately there still isn't a date set for UK but I'm having a right mare with Libre 2! xx


----------



## Ljc (Jul 21, 2021)

I love the idea of less waste.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 21, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Let us know how you find it if you do, unfortunately there still isn't a date set for UK but I'm having a right mare with Libre 2! xx


Will do Kay, I had no idea it was released here yet, I downloaded the app and it looks very like the current one, it looks like there won’t be a reader from the setup instructions I read but I’m only guessing that, it says you just need to keep your phone in Bluetooth range for everything to be updated every minute.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> it says you just need to keep your phone in Bluetooth range for everything to be updated every minute.


So how far is Bluetooth range then - In your locker when you're pumping iron in the gym, further away while you're running the Olympic marathon, ditto triathlon, or TdF, doing 20 lengths of a swimming baths, playing rugby or soccer for England, or a normal football team.   Sounds far far too restrictive to me, to be of use to almost everyone who happens to take 'proper' exercise.  Which would be utterly stupid, so why on earth would they do that?

Curiouser and curiouser, said Alice.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 21, 2021)

Haha Jenny none of those scenarios really apply to me. I go to physio 5 days a week for 3 hours and 1.5 hours is gym work so I can use my phone there, rest of the time is treatments so it can sit in the same room, I do hear that the sensor still collects data and will update the phone as soon as it’s in range, all I can say anything is better than sticking needles in my fingers, after 30 odd years of that I can feel things with my finger tips again since I started using sensors


----------



## helli (Jul 21, 2021)

trophywench said:


> So how far is Bluetooth range then - In your locker when you're pumping iron in the gym, further away while you're running the Olympic marathon, ditto triathlon, or TdF, doing 20 lengths of a swimming baths, playing rugby or soccer for England, or a normal football team.   Sounds far far too restrictive to me, to be of use to almost everyone who happens to take 'proper' exercise.  Which would be utterly stupid, so why on earth would they do that?
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser, said Alice.


I pump iron, I run, I cycle (although not triathlons and marathons).
My gym leggings have a pocket which is perfect for my phone so it is always with me. 
For nearly 2 years, I have been using my phone as the Bluetooth reader for my Libre (with Libre 1, I used a Miaomiao and with Libre 2, I do it direct). I do not find it restrictive or utterly stupid at all.

The only time I cannot have my phone with me is when I am bouldering but it is fine when I am lead climbing.

I do not play football but there are options such as some smart watches or leaving the phone at the side of the pitch.

i love not having to scan and being able to glance at my phone in meetings to check my levels. Having a few minutes (or 40 minutes of half a rugby match) away is no worse than finger pricking.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 21, 2021)

trophywench said:


> So how far is Bluetooth range then - In your locker when you're pumping iron in the gym, further away while you're running the Olympic marathon, ditto triathlon, or TdF, doing 20 lengths of a swimming baths, playing rugby or soccer for England, or a normal football team.   Sounds far far too restrictive to me, to be of use to almost everyone who happens to take 'proper' exercise.  Which would be utterly stupid, so why on earth would they do that?
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser, said Alice.


May as well say what's the point in any CGM then as they all require you to be within a certain distance of the reader/receiver or mobile phone

Most folk at gyms wear something with pockets, as @helli says watches which most runners wear anyway

Assuming the range is the same as with the Libre 2 then it's 20ft range


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 21, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Will do Kay, I had no idea it was released here yet, I downloaded the app and it looks very like the current one, it looks like there won’t be a reader from the setup instructions I read but I’m only guessing that, it says you just need to keep your phone in Bluetooth range for everything to be updated every minute.


Germany you are isn't it? If so been available there for a couple of months at least I think, apparently much slimmer than the Libre 1 and 2 as well xx


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2021)

Phones aren't waterproof and proper eg cycling clothing fits so closely you would have trouble looking at it, even if they did since you wouldn't have a spare hand  So - although some CGMs can be read with a watch, don't think the Libre can.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 21, 2021)

trophywench said:


> So - although some CGMs can be read with a watch, don't think the Libre can.


It can actually


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2021)

Paul did not suggest that L3 could - and anyway I was merely thinking out loud, is all.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 21, 2021)

I get alarms on my Apple Watch Jenny, I hope the alarms remain the same, it looks like it does from the info in the app


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 21, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> Germany you are isn't it? If so been available there for a couple of months at least I think, apparently much slimmer than the Libre 1 and 2 as well xx


Haha you know more than me Kay, I knew it was coming but no idea when until I got the mail to download the App from Abbott this morning, check in your App Store or Google Play an see if it’s there, it’s just called libre 3


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 21, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Haha you know more than me Kay, I knew it was coming but no idea when until I got the mail to download the App from Abbott this morning, check in your App Store or Google Play an see if it’s there, it’s just called libre 3


I'm in a diabetes whatsapp group and there are members from all over hence why I knew haha, nope not in the play store yet, I'm jealous! haha xx


----------



## Paulbreen (Jul 21, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> I'm in a diabetes whatsapp group and there are members from all over hence why I knew haha, nope not in the play store yet, I'm jealous! haha xx


Check the top of the screenshot


----------



## helli (Jul 21, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Phones aren't waterproof and proper eg cycling clothing fits so closely you would have trouble looking at it, even if they did since you wouldn't have a spare hand  So - although some CGMs can be read with a watch, don't think the Libre can.


Most cyclists have a bike computer on their handlebars which can receive data from the phone in their pocket/bag.

Whilst I don’t know about the native Libre app, Watlaa watches have been reading from Miaomiao attached to Libre for a few years.

I don’t understand what your concerns. There may be times when it is not convenient to read direct from a Libre but that is no different to the times when it is not convenient to prick your finger. No cyclist can ride a race or a swimmer swim a length whilst pricking their finger.


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah definitely not available here yet Paul, I have to admit I'd be tempted to buy one to try as soon as it was available xx


----------



## trophywench (Jul 21, 2021)

helli said:


> Most cyclists have a bike computer on their handlebars which can receive data from the phone in their pocket/bag.
> 
> Whilst I don’t know about the native Libre app, Watlaa watches have been reading from Miaomiao attached to Libre for a few years.
> 
> I don’t understand what your concerns. There may be times when it is not convenient to read direct from a Libre but that is no different to the times when it is not convenient to prick your finger. No cyclist can ride a race or a swimmer swim a length whilst pricking their finger.


Once again. merely thinking out loud, if it might be difficult for other PWD taking very regular exercise, for whom close monitoring of BG has really got to be more than just useful - so you've all told me things I genuinely didn't have a clue about - so I'm grateful for that !  There were some comments during the TdF this year about BG monitors being made illegal during the race - but there again I believe they were talking far wider use of them than simply for PWD - again I've never heard anything about any PWD actually being in one of the world class professional cycling teams.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 23, 2021)

trophywench said:


> again I've never heard anything about any PWD actually being in one of the world class professional cycling teams.



Yup! We‘ve snuck into those hallowed circles too!

Novo Nordisk have a whole T1 pro cycling team 





__





						All-Diabetes Pro Cycling Team | Type 1 Diabetes | Team Novo Nordisk
					

All of our inspiring athletes compete with type 1 diabetes. As the world’s first all-diabetes pro cycling team, we show what is possible with diabetes.




					www.teamnovonordisk.com


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2021)

Well true - but hardly likely any normal UK PWD would be able to follow the races they've entered is it?

I mean - if Pogacar suddenly morfed into a T1 - the world and his dog would know and be impressed!!

And so will I if I discover the team has even been in any of the majors on the annual circuit ...... same as triathlons and eg the Brownlees etc.


----------



## Bambi1966 (Oct 4, 2021)

Kaylz said:


> I'm in a diabetes whatsapp group and there are members from all over hence why I knew haha, nope not in the play store yet, I'm jealous! haha xx


There is a diabetes WhatsApp group?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 5, 2021)

Bambi1966 said:


> There is a diabetes WhatsApp group?


Yes, it was started by a guy over on the red forum at the beginning of the pandemic xx


----------



## Bambi1966 (Oct 5, 2021)

I've not heard of the red forum, where's that?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 5, 2021)

Bambi1966 said:


> I've not heard of the red forum, where's that?


It's .co.uk rather than .org.uk xx


----------



## Bambi1966 (Oct 5, 2021)

Ah I think I understand thanks.


----------



## Paulbreen (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello All, I've been lying low with other things going on but great new news, my annual Libre prescription came through this morning and Libre3 is the the new weapon of choice on it, first batch should be here in a week or so, can't wait to try it and I'll post some impressions once I get the first one going...


----------

